# Mosquito is open



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it is hard to believe with the cold we've had the last few days, but mosquito is wide open as are the rt 305 state park ramps.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah I think these high winds did the remaining ice in . The local pond we fish was covered this past week and now it’s wide open. Will try for perch this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 344251
> View attachment 344253
> it is hard to believe with the cold we've had the last few days, but mosquito is wide open as are the rt 305 state park ramps.


Any news on the nets?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> Any news on the nets?


I'll find out


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 344251
> View attachment 344253
> it is hard to believe with the cold we've had the last few days, but mosquito is wide open as are the rt 305 state park ramps.


Thanks ezbite for the pics. We drove up last weekend to find 3" of ice in there


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

ezbite said:


> I'll find out


Getting to be that time soon right? A few weeks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Middle march for the nets.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That's what I thought. You participating again I'd take it?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Might have to go cast some spots to see if the boys are lurking


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Still open? May try to get out tomorrow


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Causeway opens tomorrow


----------



## LakeMaster (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks like an early Spring for sure


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Is the ramp across from Causeway bait/tackle open? Last year about this time it was closed. Would love to hottie Pikie Bay soon


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

With this rain bringing the water level up, it should be fishable.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The Ukranian said:


> Is the ramp across from Causeway bait/tackle open? Last year about this time it was closed. Would love to hottie Pikie Bay soon yes state park ramp is open!! Only one on water I always catch nothing!!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I heard there was gonne be a Bass tourney this weekend. 300 boats


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> I heard there was gonne be a Bass tourney this weekend. 300 boats


HAHAHAHA Love that dry sense of humor and Sarcasm. Go eat another Bass and get buzzed by a Glitter Rocket!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 344251
> View attachment 344253
> it is hard to believe with the cold we've had the last few days, but mosquito is wide open as are the rt 305 state park ramps.


Thanks EZ Bite!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Huge tornament bass masters this weekend, all lots will be full for sure!! Lol


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Special appearance by Hank Parker. Bill Dance was going to come but he's cleaning up after the tornado lol....


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I was happy to see your post, looks like I can run the boat for the first time on Monday. Will put in at the state park, thank you


----------



## Josh1193 (Apr 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if the public boat ramp at mosquito is clear of ice as of Saturday morning? Thanks.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

The lake is completely clear. No ice at all


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone seen the water clarity up on the north end today? Wondering if it’s mud from the rains? thanks in advance


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I fished northend today, water gets muddy as you go east, west side not so bad.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Wanted to boat but boat in just to run engine a d few other things, wind report for most of the day not good gusts 25 olus


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Fished the causeway chuckin boottails and stickbaits last night. Landed two small eyes and a pretty solid channel cat. Heard of a big northern caught in mid afternoon of the causeway too. Seen some crappie being pulled up too.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I take it the eyes weren't keepers? Brother said guys were on the causeway at ladue the othe night haven't heard anything though


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> I take it the eyes weren't keepers? Brother said guys were on the causeway at ladue the othe night haven't heard anything though


Yeah, they were about 18” but I have a bunch of walleye still from November when I was catching my limit every night for 3 weeks straight lol. No need to keep any eyes for awhile


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

View attachment 345875


The junk fish were biting today...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Glad I did Mosquito today. Ran the 150 9.9 and Minn K bow mount. Also licewell, bait well and bilge. Also the Garmins and HD 5. Trip was A plus, next trip hope to fish. Water temp was 48 plus. Wind was stiff and gusts were strong, temp was 67.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> Yeah, they were about 18” but I have a bunch of walleye still from November when I was catching my limit every night for 3 weeks straight lol. No need to keep any eyes for awhile


I hear that! I need crappie and perch


----------

